# 18 weeks, should I be worried



## Logansmom (Sep 23, 2012)

One ear is up ( and over to the left a bit) but his left ear is floppy. They were at the teepee stage about 2 weeks ago.

He will be 18 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Worry at over 5 months. Use inserts then if they are still floppy. Give bully sticks and a few nice raw knuckle bones or knee caps.


----------



## Logansmom (Sep 23, 2012)

He gets lots of things to chew on, both toys and treats. Is raw fed so has chicken wings,thighs,legs on a regular basis. 

Will see how they are after Christmas then, I am planning on showing him. If they don't stand he will just be my pet but I would obviously rather they did stand. 

Thanks


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Tape them at 5 months if they do not stand, otherwise it will be too late.


----------



## Logansmom (Sep 23, 2012)

Not really sure on taping, don't know anyone who has done it or what is involved. If it would hurt him then will not do it, will just have a pup with one floppy ear..


----------



## Logansmom (Sep 23, 2012)

okay so now the other one goes up at times but flops back down like when he moves his head.

Wish there wasnt this to worry about


----------



## Logansmom (Sep 23, 2012)

Well we have had teepee and both up and now one up and one to the side.

5.5 months and teething badly, noticed some missing teeth, teeth coming through and blood.

They will come back up right ??

This is him just now









( he got glass in his paw at local park)

and a month ago


----------



## VCGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

I think they will come up. When teething they do drop they ears. Just think positive!


----------



## Logansmom (Sep 23, 2012)

I do try, no one at his ringcraft training has said anything about strapping or glueing so hopefully all will be well. 

Thanks.


----------



## zzena (Nov 9, 2012)

I am going through the same thing. My shepherd had both ears up at 13 weeks, then both down at 14 weeks. One went back up at 15 weeks and the other back up at 16 weeks. Now 18 weeks, one back down. I am guessing she is teething. Her ear has been down about 2 days now. Hope it goes back up


----------



## Espo4442 (Nov 1, 2012)

I really don't see the need to worry just yet. All dogs teeth at a different age. Mine started teething at around 15 weeks and his didn't start to stand until about 17 weeks. If they are up once they will probably come up again. I'd worry at 5.5-6 months. Add some cottage cheese to your pups food (1 tablespopon a meal) for extra calcium that the teeth are using up.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Your dog is..gorgeous!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Puppies start teething at about 16-18 weeks....the ears come down and play yo yo......make sure he has some calcium in his diet, give him raw marrow bones to chew on and exercise his gums and jaw/face muscles....if the ears were up before teething, they will come back up after teething.....

Lee


----------



## Logansmom (Sep 23, 2012)

They were up before so fingers crossed.

6months today and sometimes up sometimes down. I took both these pictures today...
Does the cottage cheese thing work ? ?



















I DONT want to glue or tape so if they are defo not going to up then what will be will be, would like to try as much to help them though without the glueing or taping as I wold LIKE to show him, its not a must though.


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

I personally would not worry about it. I know it's hard, I went threw the same thing with mine. She just turned 7 month's and her right ear is just now staying up without flopping. I'll post a couple pictures so you can see.
5 months









6 months.









6.5 months









7 months. Her ear is now up pretty much all the time, with the ocassional dropping


----------



## Logansmom (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for the reassurance. I worry lots, he goes to ringcraft though and the trainer there says don't mess with it atm as he is still teething and it goes up when he plays and was up before... someone taped a dog of theirs and the ear has a bend in it at the tip now.


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

Ya it's really hard not to. I was worried about Dixie's ear's, than started taking pictures of her every couple days to see if her ear was moving up any lol. The whole month she was 6 months her ear would fall and stand, and she was completly done with teething. Than she turned 7 months and it's up pretty much all the time lol. GSD ears are weird  His ear will most likely come up when he's done teething. You have a very handsome boy there btw!


----------



## Logansmom (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks, still not staying up and only up at times then it seems to flop over. Still teething though...


----------



## Raffilr (Jan 1, 2013)

He will get his ear up. my puppy was like that when I got him at 8 wks old and one morning it was up for a second he got his up around 3 months old but my friend gsd it took his dog around a year I don't believe in taping and other things they do he is a beautiful dog 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Logansmom (Sep 23, 2012)

I doubt I will tape, if it doesn't go up it's fine, I was going to show him but just for fun, never done it before so it's not a loss if I can't. Had he turned out a good example of the breed when older and passed all relevant hip/elbow/hypo tests I would have possibly bred him with a suitable female ( once I got endorsement lifted) as would like another pup in future and pref one of his but again, no loss if I can't do that, i'll just buy another pup when the time is right from a good breeder and I know a fair few now so all is good 

First and foremost he is my pet, they probably will go up, as the floppy one goes up at times, I just worry. 

Been told not to tape or anything anyways by the people at his training


----------



## Logansmom (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## Logansmom (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## Logansmom (Sep 23, 2012)

Trainers said now to consider taping the ear so to leave that on for a week and see how we go


----------



## Logansmom (Sep 23, 2012)

tape is off









the taped one keeps pointing in a bit though, should this even itself out?


----------

